# 128i purchased



## CG9090 (Apr 27, 2021)

Guys, not sure if i made a major mistake here. 
I purchased a 2013 128i with 12k miles. The oil has not been changed since 2017. Dealership sent me an inspection report and everything checked out with the exception of no oil change. The car has only 12k miles on and the oil was changed in 2017. Since then it might have been sitting in a garage and rarely used, i'm not certain. 


What kind of problems should i be expecting. I do not have the car yet.


----------



## 1seriesFan (Apr 14, 2021)

Nice find! How does it drive?


----------



## CG9090 (Apr 27, 2021)

The car drives perfect. I had my buddy run the codes and check the car. I got extremely lucky. not sure if paying 3k for the warranty (by GM Protection) was worth it but hey if something should go wrong im covered


----------

